# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) > سوال: درخواست راهنمایی برای یادگیری كريستال ريپورت

## bahar1365

چجوري با كريستال ريپورت در C#‎ كار كنم لطفا يكي كمكم كنه؟؟

----------


## mori5858

PDF هاي آموزشي همراه با تصوير توي اينترنت هست. به نظرم اگه توي گوگل سرچ كني زودتر به نتيجه برسي همراه با تصوير زودتر و بهتر متوجه ميشي

----------


## hamid_0341

بفرما آموزش !

http://www.parsbook.org/%D8%AF%D8%A7...88%D8%B1%D8%AA

http://www.sourcegozar.com/%DA%A9%D8...-%D8%B3%DB%8C/

http://www.sourcegozar.com/%D8%A2%D9...1%D8%B3%DB%8C/

http://sourceiran.com/1392/03/01/%D8...3%D8%AA%D8%A7/

http://www.aparat.com/v/nw4R8

----------


## bahar1365

سرچ زدم . وصل كردم اما چيزي نشون نميده . با كريستال ريپورت خودتون كار كردين؟؟

----------


## bahar1365

غير از كريستال ريپورت چيزي ديگه اينيست واسه گزارش گيري؟؟ كه راحتر باشه

----------


## hamid_0341

Stimul Report

----------


## bahar1365

Stimul Report h اين توي سي شرپ جواب ميده كار كردين؟؟

----------


## hamid_0341

بله میشه با Stimul هم کار کرد ! من با هیچکدوم از گزارش گیری ها کار نکردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://www.mspsoft.com/tag/%D8%A7%D9...7%D8%B1%D9%BE/

----------


## bahar1365

خسته نباشيد واقعا !!!
منوبگو دارم از كي ميپرسم!!!

----------


## hamid_0341

> خسته نباشيد واقعا !!!
> منوبگو دارم از كي ميپرسم!!!


 کار نکردم ولی اطلاعات دارم راجبشون الان مشکلت با Stimul چیه ؟؟! 
بعدشم یعنی چی سخته Crystal Report !! 
برنامه نویس خوبی نمیشی !!!   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## bahar1365

با stimul كه كار نكردم تازه الان دارم دانلود ميكنم ببنم چجوريه
اما  كريستال خيلي اذيت ميكنه برا وصل كردنش يه جور وصل كه ميشه باز رفرش نميشه  يا خطا ميده يا باز ميشه كريستال خالي و چيزي از داده ها رو نشون نميده

----------


## jd.mn98

شما باید اول اونو و ران تایمش رو نصب کنید
سپس در sql server یک استورد بسازین از چیز هایی که می خواهید در کریستال ریپورت نمایش دهید
بعد از اون یک پروژه ی کریستال ریپورت در برنامتون می سازین.
من یه سری تصویر آموزشی آماده کردم
2.rar
8.rar
3.rar
4.rar
1.rar
اینا یک فایل بودن که به دلیل محدودیت حجم چند قسمت کردم
چند تای دیگه هم هست که در پست بعدی میزارم

----------


## jd.mn98

8.rar
9.rar
7.rar
5.rar
6.rar
فایل هایی که گذاشتم به ترتیب از یک تا نه شماره گذاری شدن

----------


## bahar1365

ممنون دانلود ميكنم . اميدوارم كمكم كنه

----------


## mehrdad1991h

> ممنون دانلود ميكنم . اميدوارم كمكم كنه


بنده خدا وقت گذاشته برات عکس گرفته گذاشته خوب یه تشکر ازش میکردی (فقط دکمه تشکر را میزدی) بد نبودا . . . . !!!

----------


## jd.mn98

من فقط خواستم رفع مشکل برای یکی از دوستان سایت انجام بدم حالا دیگه اگه با تشکر باشه یا بی تشکر مهم کمک کردن و رفع مشکل هست

فقط از دوستان عذر خواهی میکنم بدلیل نامرتب بودن فایل ها آخه آپلود کردن تو این سایت محدودیت حجمی داره من هم که خواستم آپلود کنم بعضی ها شد بعضی ها هم نشد برای همین مجبور به تقسیم کردن عکس ها و کم کردن حجم فایل های فشرده شدم

----------


## علی فتحی

فکر نکنم نرمافزاری راحتر و بهتر از فست رپورت وجود داشته باشه . استیمول زیاد خووب نیست

----------


## Aalibeigi

سلام
من ترم قبل سر همین کریستال ریپورت کارم به اشک و آه کشیده شد.
کلی نکات ریز داره.
کریستال ریپورت رو رو ویژوالت نصب کردی اگه vs2010 داری باید نصبش کنی.
بعدشم باید .net frame work  رو 4 به بالا کنی. این کار رو از این طریق انجام بده:
رو پروژه راست کلیک کن. properties  رو بزن و تو پنجره باز شده نسخه C#‎‎ یا هر چی که داری استفاده میکنی رو 4 کن.
بعدس البته امکان داره خطاهای دیگه ببینی که اگه بهشون بر خوردی بهترین راه اینه که خود خطا رو تو گوگل سرچ کنی.راه حلش راحت پیدا میشه.

بعد شی کریستال ریپورت رو رو فرمت درگ میکنی...
از الان کار اصلی شروع میشه
فک کنم اگه درست یادم باشه یه پنجره خودش باز میشه
شما از تو گزینه ها باید حالت wizard رو انتخاب کنی و بری مرحله بعد.
گزینه های optional رو فقط برو مرحله بعد اما چند تا جا کارایی داری که باید انجام بدیکه الان یادم نیست چی بودن و باید برم سراغ مطالبم که تو خونه دارم.
کلی مطلب دارم.
یه فیلم آموزشی هم فک کنم دارم که کمک بزرگی به من کرد.
اگه برام یه ایمیل بفرستی که مشکلت دقیقا چیه میتونم احتمال زیاد کمکت کنم.

----------

